# Cajun Cooking HELP



## Dove (Feb 2, 2004)

Our camping club is having a potluck and the theme is Cajun Flavor food. I am at a  loss..I don't know how to cook a Cajun!     (just kidding..)

I really do need help, something easy, not to hot and already tried. 
Marge_________Dove


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 2, 2004)

Dove;
   How about Gumbo? Here is one from the cookbook.

Gumbo

Few places are as closely associated with a recipe as New Orleans is associated with Gumbo. In a way, this is somewhat unfortunate for 2 reasons. First, New Orleans is probably responsible for the creation of more great recipes than any city in the U.S. and it is a shame to only associate it with Gumbo. Second, Gumbo is a recipe whose home is in many cities in the Deep South. Whatever the homeplace of the dish, it is a superb example of Southern Low Country cuisine. 
Gumbo is largely a gift of our African immigrants. It is reminiscent of many stew dishes made in Africa and traditionally contains an ingredient that was never heard of in this country before the Slave Trade began. Okra. In fact the name Gumbo comes from the African word for Okra, Gonbon.      
As deplorable as the history of slavery is, I am ever thankful for the African influence on Southern Cuisine. Those marvelous people with their rich, ancient culture have enriched our own culture beyond anyone’s ability to measure. The beauty of Southern Louisiana is the recognition and acceptance of the influence of foreign cultures and the assimilation of those cultures into something brand new. Make a pot of Gumbo soon.

SERVES A CROWD UNLESS YOU INVITE MY SON

1 Cup Olive Oil 
1 Cup Flour 
1 Cup Bell Pepper, diced 
1 Cup Onion, diced 
1 Cup Celery, diced 
¼ cup Garlic, finely chopped 
2 lb. Shrimp, peeled and deveined (reserve the shells for stock) 
1 ½ lb. Smoked Sausage, cut into 1” pieces (Andouille if you can get it) 
1 ½ lb. Boneless Chicken thighs, cut up 
1 lb. Okra, sliced into ½” thick slices 
2 cups White Wine 
6 qt. Shrimp or Fish stock 
1 tsp. Cayenne pepper 
1 tsp. Ground Cumin 
1 Tbsp. Dried Oregano 
1 Cup Fresh Parsley, chopped (use Italian Flat leaf, it has lots more flavor) 
Salt 
Pepper 
File Powder (This is ground dried Sassafras Leaves. They are available in most grocery stores or you can gather the leaves and dry them on your own)

Start this dish by making a roux. Heat a large stockpot over medium heat and add the oil and the flour. Stir and cook until it takes on a rich mahogany color and a nutty, toasted aroma. This will take 35- 40 minutes. Add the peppers, onions, celery and the garlic. Stir well to combine with the roux. It will become very thick. Don’t let this trouble you keep stirring. Cook until the onions just begin to turn clear. Add the wine and stir for 5 minutes. Add the stock. Stir until there are no lumps and add the chicken and the sausage.

Add the Cayenne, Cumin, Oregano and salt and pepper. Bring to a gentle boil and reduce the heat to a simmer. Simmer for 45 minutes and add the Parsley and Okra. Cook for 5 minutes and add the shrimp. Cook until the Shrimp turn pink. Taste for seasoning and adjust if necessary. Serve over rice with a little file powder sprinkled on top.

Copyright 2003, The Bubba Gourmet, Steve Lapan


----------



## Dove (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks Bubba, 
That woul be hard to transport in the 5th wheel...I saw one on the web for Cajun potato salad..think I'll go back and look for it. Only serves 6. Might try it and then decide what to do.
Marge


----------

